# Night Rider Battery Repalcement



## redwhite&blue (Mar 7, 2004)

Both batteries for my nightrider lights have gone dead. What are some good quality replacements for these batteries. One battery is the older style with D batteries and the other is a digital4.5 Ah Nickel Metal Hydride "Smart Battery". I understand there are cheaper alterniatives out there that are just as good as the original batteries.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know of any off the shelf quality replacements for NR batteries with their ShyteLoc connectors. You could get a BatterySpace replacement and wire in your connector off the old batteries. But Caveat Emptor. The BatterySpace batteries are large and heavy, use cheap cells, and they offer little in the way of tech support.

I would rebuild the current packs using the same cells (or better in the case of your older pack) used in the original pack, Sanyo 4/3A FAUX 4500mAh cells. These cost about $7 each with 5 per pack that $35 per battery + shipping. And if you don't mind sacrificing just a bit of run time, you can get the 4000mAh cells for $4 each.

http://www.batterystation.com/nicads.htm

Here is the DIY battery thread and I'm sure you can find some more if you search:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=52685


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

I have converted an old niterider digital to a 14.4 I robot battery from allbatteries.com
it is about $35 with free shipping.

they have a few good options- also try batteryspace.com

got the light head with bulbs for $10 at the recycled bike shop.
should give me an hour plus of light, good for fall and spring rides, at least the price was right. I cannot get the switch to work, but she comes on with both lights just fine - 32w - 12+20w

It it a nice new complement to my homemade 20w overvolted halogen on the helmet.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Not being a DIY'er, I found The NiCad Lady. I think her website is nicadlady.com or something very close. You can Google the name. She rebuilt 2 of my NiteRider batteries (water bottle and NiMeHi smaller pack). Very good turn around time, reasonable price, and so far, work great. Call her for quote. Found this alternative after my dissatisfaction with NiteRider's replacement cost$$$$$$ and quite poor customer service department.


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

I've got a Niterider Storm HID that uses a NMH battery pack. Given the fact it weighs a ton, I've been curious if I could switch it out to a Li-ion pack to save weight.

I'm also curious what I'll need to charge it if my current charger won't work.


----------

